# Do you actually use so little Prime?



## PhishTank (Jul 13, 2010)

I just picked up a bottle of Prime. I was using a different dechlorinator but everyone raved about Prime.

It says 5ml to 50 gallons. That translates into 1ml to 10 gallons (basic math ).

I use standard 5 gallon buckets to add water to my tank for small water changes. Of course, I don't fill it all the way up so we're talking 4 gallons at a time.

So that means roughly 0.5ml of Prime? That is basically a few drops.

Reassure me... is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

PhishTank said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Prime. I was using a different dechlorinator but everyone raved about Prime.
> 
> It says 5ml to 50 gallons. That translates into 1ml to 10 gallons (basic math ).
> 
> ...


yeah your right... prime is very concentrated so it treats a lot where as the other stuff is pretty much watered down. I always over treat a little bit its not going to hurt it if you do so long as you dont wayyy over treat it just kinda reasures me that its removing all the bad stuff out of the water. at work we dont even measure the ammount we put in just kinda do a random squirt which is probably 2 times the ammount that the bottle says to use and its never had any negative affects.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I usually use ~1 ml with a pipette to a 5 gallon bucket. I fill the buckets over the 5 gal mark (might be 6 gallons), the pipette is kind of mangled and my water is "chloriny" lately because of all the rain. So its a bit of an overdose. 

Do get a pipette. If I try to measure 1 ml in the cap (first line), I find I both waste Prime and occasionally splash it. Prime will bleach your clothes. 

Prime is expensive but concentrated. If you do the math, Prime often cheaper than "store brand" dechlor. As its only 2X the cost per ounce, but the dose is 1/5 or 1/10. Even if you double dose, you come out ahead.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I usually use ~1 ml with a pipette to a 5 gallon bucket. I fill the buckets over the 5 gal mark (might be 6 gallons), the pipette is kind of mangled and my water is "chloriny" lately because of all the rain. So its a bit of an overdose.
> 
> Do get a pipette. If I try to measure 1 ml in the cap (first line), I find I both waste Prime and occasionally splash it. Prime will bleach your clothes.
> 
> Prime is expensive but concentrated. If you do the math, Prime often cheaper than "store brand" dechlor. As its only 2X the cost per ounce, but the dose is 1/5 or 1/10. Even if you double dose, you come out ahead.


yeah so worth the money!


----------



## PhishTank (Jul 13, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Do get a pipette. If I try to measure 1 ml in the cap (first line), I find I both waste Prime and occasionally splash it. Prime will bleach your clothes.


* Can you point me to where I might find a pipette? Is this what you're talking about: http://www.amazon.com/Sargent-Art-22-1001-1-Dozen-Pipettes/dp/B0027PA0XI/ref=pd_sbs_indust_6

* Thanks for the warning about bleaching clothes. Didn't know it and I am good at doing that based on my pool chemical experiences.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Per Prime's instructions it's safe up to 5X standard dosage for emergency detoxing of nitrates. I'm not sure if that'd be safe with chronic use though. I've never worried about a little overdosing, with only a 55 gallon it's inevitable.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, those are pipettes. I used to swipe them from the lab where I worked( (they buy them in boxes of the 10,000). Last time I lost my last one I bought some from Frys in the "science toy" section near the chemistry sets. The ones I got have lines at .25, .5, .75. and 1 ml.

Eye-droppers work, too. But IME, the "disposable" pipette lasts longer than the "reusable" eye-dropper. I think Prime attacks the bulb.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yeppers, when I used prime I was so suprised at how little you use of it.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

You can get plastic pippetts somewhere, cuz I know we always have them for the daycare. I would suggest trying craft areas. Also our County Market Pharmacy gives out 10ml plastic syringes for free. I use them for EI ferts.


----------

